#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Окей

## Нико

Вопрос г-дам перводчикам с английского Дхармы... Насколько уместно в учениях, скажем, ЕСДЛ, переводить слово okay как просто окей? Или это слишком фамильярно, и нужно использовать "хорошо" и т.п.? Насколько мне известно, Его Святейшество часто читает свои лекции на достаточно простом тибетском языке, с большой примесью разговорного. Ну, если это не касается сложных философских тем.....

----------

Александр Кеосаян (20.08.2012), Топпер- (20.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос г-дам перводчикам с английского Дхармы... Насколько уместно в учениях, скажем, ЕСДЛ, переводить слово okay как просто окей? Или это слишком фамильярно, и нужно использовать "хорошо" и т.п.? Насколько мне известно, Его Святейшество часто читает свои лекции на достаточно простом тибетском языке, с большой примесью разговорного. Ну, если это не касается сложных философских тем.....


Мне думается, «окей» по-русски по-моему говорят только подростки, к Его Святейшеству не очень подходит.

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос г-дам перводчикам с английского Дхармы... Насколько уместно в учениях, скажем, ЕСДЛ, переводить слово okay как просто окей? Или это слишком фамильярно, и нужно использовать "хорошо" и т.п.?


Совершенно верно! Русский язык в этом достаочно богат, чтобы заменить это клише на: "хорошо?", "понятно?", "так ведь?", "неправда ли?", "согласитесь" и тому подобное в зависимости от контекста.

По крайней мере я всегда так перевожу бытовую американскую речь.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (20.08.2012), Аминадав (21.08.2012), Нико (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2012), Юй Кан (20.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Совершенно верно! Русский язык в этом достаочно богат, чтобы заменить это клише на: "хорошо?", "понятно?", "так ведь?", "*неправда ли?*", "согласитесь" и тому подобное в зависимости от контекста.


*Не правда ли?*
В остальном -- согласен.

----------

Нико (20.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Большое спасибо за переводы учений Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, я тоже считаю использование американизмов при переводе его речи неуместным.

----------


## Ондрий

Не очень понял про Ок. Если сам ЕСДЛ это сказал, то зачем быть святее папы? Так и оставить. Он англ. знает. Вполне понимает, что говорит и где. Хотел бы без "фамильярностей", сказал бы "well".

----------

Bob (20.08.2012), Ho Shim (21.08.2012), Pema Sonam (20.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Если сказал Окей, зачем переиначивать? Потеряется настроение послания за всем вымудренным переводческим официозом.
Тут недавно саму аббревиатуру ЕСДЛ сочли фамильярной.

----------

Ho Shim (21.08.2012), Pema Sonam (20.08.2012), Нико (20.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я лично в слове "окей" не считаю ничего крамольного, когда оно исходит от уст ЕСДЛ перед американской аудиторией. Лама Тхубтен Еше так вообще учил английский по жаргонным выражениям его первых западных учеников-хиппи. Слова типа "spaced out" у него были очень в ходу. А так-то по-тибетски "окей" звучит типа "дигиду?" Что равнозначно, имхо.

----------

Топпер- (20.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

С другой стороны, если сам Далай-лама пользуется словом "окей". То уместно ли быть святее него в переводах?

----------

До (22.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Не очень понял про Ок. Если сам ЕСДЛ это сказал, то зачем быть святее папы? Так и оставить. Он англ. знает. Вполне понимает, что говорит и где. Хотел бы без "фамильярностей", сказал бы "well".


Вы уверены в том, что он настолько "знает", "сказал бы"? Или это "святая наивность" в том, что Далай-Лама должен в совершенстве, до диалекта, знать все языки, на который говорит?

----------


## Буль

> С другой стороны, если сам Далай-лама пользуется словом "окей". То уместно ли быть святее него в переводах?


Может быть, не желая быть святее его, довериться электронному переводчику?  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Вы уверены в том, что он настолько "знает", "сказал бы"? Или это "святая наивность" в том, что Далай-Лама должен в совершенстве, до диалекта, знать все языки, на который говорит?


Окей -- интернациональное слово.

----------


## Буль

> Тут недавно саму аббревиатуру ЕСДЛ сочли фамильярной.


И, по-моему, правильно сделали.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (21.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я лично в слове "окей" не считаю ничего крамольного, когда оно исходит от уст ЕСДЛ перед американской аудиторией. Лама Тхубтен Еше так вообще учил английский по жаргонным выражениям его первых западных учеников-хиппи. Слова типа "spaced out" у него были очень в ходу. А так-то по-тибетски "окей" звучит типа "дигиду?" Что равнозначно, имхо.


_- Убегать? - Канать, обрываться.
- Правильно.
- Говорить неправду? - Фуфло толкать.
- Хорошо? - Тики-так._

----------

Топпер- (21.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы уверены в том, что он настолько "знает", "сказал бы"? Или это "святая наивность" в том, что Далай-Лама должен в совершенстве, до диалекта, знать все языки, на который говорит?


Для того, чтобы пользоваться словом "Ок" не нужно знать язык до тонкостей диалекта. Вам бы Бао немного погуглить как ЕСДЛ говорит на англ. перед тем как додумывать - кто святая или не очень наивность.

----------


## Буль

> Для того, чтобы пользоваться словом "Ок" не нужно знать язык до тонкостей диалекта. Вам бы Бао немного погуглить как ЕСДЛ говорит на англ. перед тем как додумывать - кто святая или не очень наивность.


Как говорится, "окей", допускаю, что я не прав. В конце концов, я лишь ответил на вопрос о переводе, безотносительно к источнику. За тем здесь у меня всё.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Окей -- интернациональное слово.


Ну и что? Все значения слова в двух языках не перекрываются...
В русской речи это слово стилистически сильно окрашено, а в английской оно нейтрально. В русском языке, например, не услышать слово "окей" от пожилых людей. В англоязычной среде употребляется (в неформальной речи) всеми возрастными группами без исключения.




> С другой стороны, если сам Далай-лама пользуется словом "окей". То уместно ли быть святее него в переводах?





> Если сказал Окей, зачем переиначивать? Потеряется настроение послания за всем вымудренным переводческим официозом.


Ну так он, наверное не только 'okay' говорил, но и другие английские слова, например, 'mind', 'contemplation', 'aversion'... Что их тоже не переводить? Он же на английском говорит?
Другое дело, если он использует "интернациональное" слово 'okay' в речи на тибетском, и перевод, соответственно,  осуществляется с тибетского языка... В таком случае, понятное дело, нужно оставить это "интернациональное" слово, как есть... Как "интернациональные" слова они будут эквивалентны.
Ну а английскую речь нужно переводить на русский в соответствии с задачей перевода (т.е. "передать средствами другого языка целостно и точно содержание подлинника, сохранив его стилистические и экспрессивные особенности").

----------

AndyZ (21.08.2012), Liza Lyolina (23.08.2012), Буль (21.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.08.2012), Топпер- (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Если сказал Окей, зачем переиначивать? Потеряется настроение послания за всем вымудренным переводческим официозом.


Т.е. "прежде, чем керлесли слайсать, нужно было хендом потачить"? Чего стесняться? Зачем вымудренным переводческим официозом смысл переиначивать?

----------

Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Или это слишком фамильярно, и нужно использовать "хорошо" и т.п.?


Лучше переводить _соответствующими разговорными_ русскими словами.

----------


## Alex

Если ЕСДЛ говорит по-анлийски, то я бы "ОК" перевел одним из русских эквивалентов, предложенных Бао. Если по-тибетски, вставляя в речь этот англицизм - то так бы и оставил.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.08.2012), Буль (21.08.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Т.е. "прежде, чем керлесли слайсать, нужно было хендом потачить"? Чего стесняться? Зачем вымудренным переводческим официозом смысл переиначивать?


Не понял, чего Вы написали)) Но думаю, уловил смысл. Что не весь сленг можно оставить в оригинальном варианте?
Но, я так понимаю, что это какой-то проф.жаргон. И он понятен определенному кругу лиц. Так же и "окей", стало межнациональным и стало понятно определенному кругу лиц. В лице всего земного шара.


Найдите в русском языке эквивалент "окею", Чтобы он подчеркивал простоту и легкую "окейную" небрежность.
"Хорошо" - не подходит. Поэтому прошу другие варианты.

----------


## Anthony

> И, по-моему, правильно сделали.


Сделали ровно так, как сделали. Без оценки хорошо\плохо.
Просто сократили, для удобства написания.

Какая уж тут "правильность" или "не правильность" может быть?
Сам ЕСДЛ обижается на международную аббревиатуру HHDL?

----------


## Anthony

Фамильярностью было бы, если бы вместо ЕСДЛ, писали к примеру просто "Святейшество". 

"Святейшество провел посвящение для русских туристов..." или "А почему в офисе у святейшества такая большая люстра?"
Вот это было бы оскорбительно. И для его лотосовых стоп, и для моих кожаных ушей.

----------


## Нико

> Найдите в русском языке эквивалент "окею", Чтобы он подчеркивал простоту и легкую "окейную" небрежность.
> "Хорошо" - не подходит. Поэтому прошу другие варианты.


[/QUOTE]


Я, кстати, согласна. Но только лишь потому, что в юности переводила ламу Тхубтена Еше с его "улётами" и пр. Его Святейшество, конечно, личность масштабного уровня, но, ещё раз подчёркиваю, когда он говорит по-тибетски, то довольно часто использует неформальные обороты речи. Вот об этом и весь разговор. Ужасаться, что Его Святейшество сказал "окей", не стоит, по-моему. Иначе его живая, богатейшая речь превращается в интерпретации русских переводчиков в материалы съезда КПСС. ИМХО, ИХМО, ИМХО.

----------


## Нико

> Фамильярностью было бы, если бы вместо ЕСДЛ, писали к примеру просто "Святейшество". 
> 
> "Святейшество провел посвящение для русских туристов..." или "А почему в офисе у святейшества такая большая люстра?"
> Вот это было бы оскорбительно. И для его лотосовых стоп, и для моих кожаных ушей.


Согласна, вот это уже фамильярность.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Найдите в русском языке эквивалент "окею", Чтобы он подчеркивал простоту и легкую "окейную" небрежность.
> "Хорошо" - не подходит. Поэтому прошу другие варианты.


«Хорошо» или «ладно» прекрасно подходят. Именно в этом значении «окей» используют носители языка. Что такое лёгкая «окейная небрежность», мне неведомо.

----------

Liza Lyolina (23.08.2012), Буль (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> «Хорошо» или «ладно» прекрасно подходят. Именно в этом значении «окей» используют носители языка. Что такое лёгкая «окейная небрежность», мне неведомо.


\Вы не раздваивайте мой ум-то. Почему впервые за почти 20 лет переводов книг Его Святейшества мне захотелось перевести окей как окей? Только в одном месте книги. Наверное, коннотация была как раз окейная, а не "хорошо" и "ладно".

----------


## Юй Кан

> \Вы не раздваивайте мой ум-то. Почему впервые за почти 20 лет переводов книг Его Святейшества мне захотелось перевести окей как окей? Только в одном месте книги. Наверное, коннотация была как раз окейная, а не "хорошо" и "ладно".


Вот те на... Один "окей" на всю книжку будет, что ли? %)
Да и пусть... Никто его и не заметит! : ))

А так в молодёжном жаргоне ещё годов 70-х встречался такой вариант формы для согласия/одобрения как "хоккей!" с тем же "окейным" смыслом. : )

----------


## Anthony

> Вот те на... Один "окей" на всю книжку будет, что ли? %)
> Да и пусть... Никто его и не заметит! : ))
> 
> А так в молодёжном жаргоне ещё годов 70-х встречался такой вариант формы для согласия/одобрения как "хоккей!" с тем же "окейным" смыслом. : )


А у Задорнова еще есть "океюшки".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Найдите в русском языке эквивалент "окею", Чтобы он подчеркивал простоту и легкую "окейную" небрежность.
> "Хорошо" - не подходит. Поэтому прошу другие варианты.


Есть и такой, и тож двухсложный: "лады!", но ведь он Вам, как тонкому знатоку языкофф, тоже, небось, не понравится? : )) Да и ладно. : )
Но есть ещё и "харэ"! : )))

----------

Vladiimir (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Смотря в каком стиле делается перевод.
Просто когда читаешь сначала расшифровки лекций на английском, а потом читаешь выпущенную по этим лекциям книгу, то там обычно переработано каждое предложение. Убраны повторы, переставлены абзацы.

Так и в русском следует поступать. Либо это живой язык расшифровки. Либо это литературное издание, написанное по литературным нормам русского языка. Но для последнего уже нужны грамотные редакторы...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Найдите в русском языке эквивалент "окею", Чтобы он подчеркивал простоту и легкую "окейную" небрежность.
> "Хорошо" - не подходит. Поэтому прошу другие варианты.


Ну так приведите текст, где он употребляет слово "okay"! Как можно переводить слово вне контекста?

----------

Anthony (21.08.2012), Юй Кан (21.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Есть и такой, и тож двухсложный: "лады!", но ведь он Вам, как тонкому знатоку языкофф, тоже, небось, не понравится? : )) Да и ладно. : )


Вот "лады", на мой утонченный вкус, более всего подходит.
Но вот в переводы его вставлять... даже не знаю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony

> Ну так приведите текст, где он употребляет слово "okay"! Как можно переводить слово вне контекста?


Вооот... о том и вещаю. Где-то нужен перевод, а где-то лучше оставить окей.

----------


## Vladiimir

Так Вы приведите пример высказывания или текста Далай Ламы, где он употребляет это слово!

----------


## Anthony

> Так Вы приведите пример высказывания или текста Далай Ламы, где он употребляет это слово!


Так откуда мне его взять. Я не слежу за лекциями Далай Ламы. Это к переводчикам вопрос.

----------


## Буль

> Я, кстати, согласна. Но только лишь потому, что в юности переводила ламу Тхубтена Еше с его "улётами" и пр. Его Святейшество, конечно, личность масштабного уровня, но, ещё раз подчёркиваю, когда он говорит по-тибетски, то довольно часто использует неформальные обороты речи. Вот об этом и весь разговор. Ужасаться, что Его Святейшество сказал "окей", не стоит, по-моему. Иначе его живая, богатейшая речь превращается в интерпретации русских переводчиков в материалы съезда КПСС. ИМХО, ИХМО, ИМХО.


Зачем переводить слова-паразиты из устной речи? Все эти "OK", "well", "see", "look" и т.п.?

----------


## Anthony

> Зачем переводить слова-паразиты из устной речи? Все эти "OK", "well", "see", "look" и т.п.?


Чтобы чувствовать настроение лектора.. и настроение послания)) Если остальные слова - это связки-паразиты, то ОК - вполне себе конкретный ответ на вопрос.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, колорит речи все-таки нужно передавать! Только нужно делать это эквивалентными средствами. К примеру, стилистически английское восклицание "Wow!" не равноценно русскому "Вау!" и это стоит учитывать при переводе...

----------


## Нико

> Ну так приведите текст, где он употребляет слово "okay"! Как можно переводить слово вне контекста?


В: Можно ли тренировать ум таким образом, чтобы не чувствовать глубокую печаль из-за страдания, которым переполнен мир? Иными словами, можем ли мы оставаться радостными в свете такого обилия страданий?

О: Преобразование нашего образа мышление и мировоззрения – непростое дело. Оно требует применения великого многообразия факторов. Например, в буддийских практиках мы уделяем основное внимание объединению метода (или искусных средств) и мудрости. Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, всё будет окей. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, колорит речи все-таки нужно передавать! Только нужно делать это эквивалентными средствами. К примеру, стилистически английское восклицание "Wow!" не равноценно русскому "Вау!" и это стоит учитывать при переводе...


А, кстати, как бы Вы перевели слово Wow?

----------


## Anthony

> Ну, колорит речи все-таки нужно передавать! Только нужно делать это эквивалентными средствами. К примеру, стилистически английское восклицание "Wow!" не равноценно русскому "Вау!" и это стоит учитывать при переводе...


Но оно и не равноценно русскому "ух ты"  :Big Grin: 
Как еще передать уже международное и всем понятное, и до боли родное "ВАУ"? Да и нужно ли это..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Восклицание "wow", в большинстве случаев перевел бы как "ух ты!". Вариантов,  в зависимости от контекста очень много, начиная от "ни фига себе!" и т.д.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В: Можно ли тренировать ум таким образом, чтобы не чувствовать глубокую печаль из-за страдания, которым переполнен мир? Иными словами, можем ли мы оставаться радостными в свете такого обилия страданий?
> 
> О: Преобразование нашего образа мышление и мировоззрения – непростое дело. Оно требует применения великого многообразия факторов. Например, в буддийских практиках мы уделяем основное внимание объединению метода (или искусных средств) и мудрости. Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, всё будет окей. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.


Так Далай Лама по русски говорил?

----------


## Нико

> В: Можно ли тренировать ум таким образом, чтобы не чувствовать глубокую печаль из-за страдания, которым переполнен мир? Иными словами, можем ли мы оставаться радостными в свете такого обилия страданий?
> 
> О: Преобразование нашего образа мышление и мировоззрения – непростое дело. Оно требует применения великого многообразия факторов. Например, в буддийских практиках мы уделяем основное внимание объединению метода (или искусных средств) и мудрости. Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, всё будет окей. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.


Вы, надеюсь, понимаете, что здесь Его Святейшество, отвечая на вопрос американца, просто съёрничал. Поэтому здесь окей вполне применимо, ИМХОХО.

----------

Anthony (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так Далай Лама по русски говорил?


Он говорил с американцами. Какой тут русский?

----------


## Нико

> Восклицание "wow", в большинстве случаев перевел бы как "ух ты!". Вариантов,  в зависимости от контекста очень много, начиная от "ни фига себе!" и т.д.


Я бы перевела как "Ничего себе!" НО вариантов и правда много.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В: Можно ли тренировать ум таким образом, чтобы не чувствовать глубокую печаль из-за страдания, которым переполнен мир? Иными словами, можем ли мы оставаться радостными в свете такого обилия страданий?
> 
> О: Преобразование нашего образа мышление и мировоззрения – непростое дело. Оно требует применения великого многообразия факторов. Например, в буддийских практиках мы уделяем основное внимание объединению метода (или искусных средств) и мудрости. Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, всё будет окей. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.


Конечно, же здесь слово "окей" режет слух! 
"Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, *то все у вас будет замечательно*. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.

----------


## Кунсанг

Все будет отлично.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, же здесь слово "окей" режет слух! 
> "Поэтому у вас не должно быть ощущения, что секрет – только один, и, если его вам откроют, *то все у вас будет замечательно*. Вы должны отбросить эту идею.то все у вас будет замечательно".


Материалы 27 съезда КПСС.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Материалы 27 съезда КПСС.


Все у вас будет "чики-чики"!

----------


## Нико

> Все будет отлично.


Нужно вслушаться в контекст, будь ему неладно..)))) Жду замечаний Хоса, когда отпразднуется.

----------


## Vladiimir

Повторяю, слово okey в англиском языке - нейтральное! Для обычного неформально общения.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нужно вслушаться в контекст, будь ему неладно..)))) Жду замечаний Хоса, когда отпразднуется.


Ну так дайте контекст!

----------


## Нико

> Повторяю, слово okey в англиском языке - нейтральное! Для обычного неформально общения.


Ну да, нейтральное, только, когда Его Святейшество с русскими разговаривает,ыон повторяет : "Хорошо, хорошо". А почему бу американцам окей не сказать? Это ж колорит!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Чтобы не плодить тему, можно тоже спрошу?

Как бы Вы перевели слово e ma ho?

----------


## Нико

> Ну так дайте контекст!


Так ветку внимательно читайте.

----------


## Буль

> Я бы перевела как "Ничего себе!" НО вариантов и правда много.


Ого!  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы не плодить тему, можно тоже спрошу?
> 
> Как бы Вы перевели слово e ma ho?


Как чудесно!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вы, надеюсь, понимаете, что здесь Его Святейшество, отвечая на вопрос американца, просто съёрничал. Поэтому здесь окей вполне применимо, ИМХОХО.


А мона оригинал глянуть?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так ветку внимательно читайте.


Там только перевод....

----------


## Нико

> Там только перевод....


Близкий к тексту, увы.

----------


## Vladiimir

Не путайте "близкий к тексту" и "пословный"...
Там, как я понял, перевод, при котором за единицу перевода берется слово...

----------


## Vladiimir

Дайте реальный текст, а не перевод...

----------


## Нико

> Не путайте "близкий к тексту" и "пословный"...
> Там, как я понял, перевод, при котором за единицу перевода берется слово...


За единицу перевода слово не брала и не собираюсь. Печатать тут английский тоже не могу  -- времени нет. Окей -- оно и в Африке окей, понятно?

----------


## Vladiimir

> За единицу перевода слово не брала и не собираюсь. Печатать тут английский тоже не могу  -- времени нет. Окей -- оно и в Африке окей, понятно?


Нет, не понятно!

----------


## Нико

> Дайте реальный текст, а не перевод...


Реальный текст -- это слова Далай-ламы на тибетском. То, что я перевожу сейчас -- это перевод на аглицкий Тхубтена Джинпы.

----------


## Vladiimir

> За единицу перевода слово не брала и не собираюсь. Печатать тут английский тоже не могу  -- времени нет.


Какая разница на каком печать? На русском же находите время печатать!

----------


## Нико

Я ж сказала, что тиб. слово "дигиду" часто переводят как "окей". Это "пелке", т.е. жаргон.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну если это перевод с перевода, то конечно нужно уточнять в первоисточнике... Если он сказал "дигиду(?)" и это жаргон, то переводчик на английский перевел отнюдь не жаргонным словом...

----------


## Нико

А что это Вам лично даст?

Хорошо:

"So you should not have the notion that there is just one secret, and if you can get that right, then everything will be okay.@

----------


## Vladiimir

> А что это Вам лично даст?
> 
> Хорошо:
> 
> "So you should not have the notion that there is just one secret, and if you can get that right, then everything will be okay.@


Ну так Вы предлагали вчитываться в контекст, что он якобы открывает особые смыслы....
Ну абсолютно нейтральный по стилю текст... Повторяю, мне, например, вполне типичному носителю русского языка, здесь слово "окей" режет слух.

----------


## Anthony

Какая плодовитая до сообщений тема... мммммм  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Какая плодовитая до сообщений тема... мммммм


Кому как... Кстати, на Вашей аве Циолковский или кто?

----------


## Anthony

> Кому как... Кстати, на Вашей аве Циолковский или кто?


Преображенскай. 
Он же - Евстигнеев. Он же - "отлезь гнида". Он же - "Итит твою мать, Филиппыч"

----------


## Нико

> Преображенскай. Он же - Евстигнеев.


Блин, я всё думала, откуда я знаю это лицо? ))))))

----------


## Буль

Мне кажется что в данном случае "everything will be okay" = "всё сразу станет хорошо"

----------

Vladiimir (21.08.2012), Нико (21.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется что в данном случае "everything will be okay" = "всё сразу станет хорошо"


Или -- "всё сразу наладится".

----------


## AndyZ

> Мне кажется что в данном случае "everything will be okay" = "всё сразу станет хорошо"





> Или -- "всё сразу наладится".


Только в оригинальной фразе про "сразу" ничего не говорится.

----------

Нико (21.08.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

В принципе, перевод словом "окей" может быть вполне оправданным, если есть желание подчеркнуть, что беседы проходят именно среди американской аудитории, в американской глубинке. В этом смысле, такой перевод здесь будет удачным

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

_
"Гуд бай!" - 
            разнеслось окрест
и кануло
        ветру в свист.
Мистер Петров
             пошел  на Вест
а мистер Каплан - 
                  на Ист.
Здесь, извольте видеть, "джаб",
                               а дома
                                      "цуп" да "цус".
С  насыпи язык 
             летит на полном пуске.
Скоро
     только очень образованный
                               француз
будет
     кое-что
            соображать по-русски._

----------


## Нико

Ладно, в будущем буду думать, с кем именно обсуждать подобные нюансы. Всем спасибо.

----------


## До

> Совершенно верно! Русский язык в этом достаочно богат, чтобы заменить это клише на: "хорошо?", "понятно?", "так ведь?", "неправда ли?", "согласитесь" и тому подобное в зависимости от контекста. По крайней мере я всегда так перевожу бытовую американскую речь.


"Окей" - это русское слово. См. С.И.Ожегов, Н.Ю.Шведова. _Толковый словарь русского языка_.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------

